
I Sleep In Late, And I’m Tired Of It - tommaxwell
https://medium.com/pursuit-of-happiness/720a7d173812
======
anigbrowl
Get a dog. You could also consider a cat, but they're more complicated.

~~~
dylangs1030
I'm going to go ahead and confirm that a cat will not help. I have 2, have had
up to 4 at one time, and when I've slept in, they're helpless.

A dog on the other hand is substantially...well, bigger.

~~~
anigbrowl
I have 10, and yes I meant the number between 9 and 11. This is equivalent to
an alarm with a short snooze function, albeit one that involves scratching and
sandpaper-like abrasion from feline tongues, and which can actually result in
sleep deprivation instead of excess somnolence.

Dogs fortunately come in a variety of sizes, but IME they're a bit more
regular than cats, plus they're more prone to express gratitude than merely
issue demands.

~~~
dylangs1030
Haha, that was funny. I can't believe you have 10! Do you breed them? I'll
have to defer to your experience then.

I've never had any of mine (I've had 6 total) scratch me to wake me up. They
also fail to wake me up by making noise. The worst that ever happened was my
kitten biting my nipple.

I have found that younger cats like to play at the most inconvenient times for
_falling asleep_...but once I'm there I've never found a mewing or even
fighting cat to wake me.

I've only had one dog, and they definitely do seem to appreciate people more,
but cats are much more interesting, I think.

~~~
anigbrowl
No, I had a crazy cat lady neighbor that abandoned 9 of them (in stages), and
#10 was an impossibly cute kitten that showed up because there were other cats
here. I've recovered several lost cats for neighbors, they tend to gravitate
to my yard since it has a bunch of contented cats.

It's a long story. My wife and I are trying to turn it into a children's book.

~~~
dylangs1030
Impossibly cute kittens are the best. I just recently got a purebred
ragdoll...beautiful coat and bred to be extra affectionate. If you're ever in
the market to buy/adopt another kitten on purpose, you might check out
[http://wikipedia.org/wiki/Ragdoll](http://wikipedia.org/wiki/Ragdoll) \-
they're more hyper, but they have these piercing blue eyes and a white/gray
coat. They also don't mind how people pick them up...they'll pass out stomach
completely exposed in your arms, for example.

But on the flip side, you could make a cool Kafka-esque horror story in which
you awake one day to find that you had inexplicably become, to your terror, a
_cat-lady_...with mewing cats around you and all.

